# "Action Man" Vostok



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hadn't seen this for at least a year ( I wonder why














).

The case and bezel is painted green and it comes on a nice plastic strap ( quite comfortable actually )







.

The crown is not scew-down







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

There are four different greens there and all of them are horrible. That has to be your worst watch?

I like the 3D one but not this


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Could you get the 'watch' strap pulled any tighter?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Could you get the 'watch' strap pulled any tighter?










I wanted to make my wrist look trim just for you Jase







, and now you've spoilt it







.



MarkF said:


> There are four different greens there and all of them are horrible. That has to be your worst watch?


When I want style advice, I'll ask Trini and Suzanna







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

It's not that bad there are watches that are cosmetically worse... The word 'Rekord' & the colour 'Red' come to mind!!!!!

Mike


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's unusual...










​


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Hadn't seen this for at least a year ( I wonder why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verny Khod (Right Move) offer a Miyota quartz-powered watch with the same case in their Spetsnaz range. Possibly it was a barter deal related to the Spetsnaz-Vostok automatics? (what a very Russian way to do business)

It's... ...ummm... ...distinctive (but not a patch on the old Soviet-era plastic Vostok)



















(photos belong to Michele Cuoccio)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Chascomm said:


> Possibly it was a barter deal related to the Spetsnaz-Vostok automatics? (what a very Russian way to do business)


I've noticed  . Poljot, Orion, Vostok and Verny Khod are always mixing up their component bins







.

I'm afraid I don't always buy pretty watches. I go for the ones nobody likes - they're cheaper  .


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sure there's a wooden cased one somewhere too....


----------

